# Cavs @ Bucks | Game 61 | March 10th, 2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 61*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(36-25) VS* *Milwaukee Bucks** (23-39)*

_*Saturday, March 10th, 2007*_
*Time:* 5:30pm PT, 8:30pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Bradley Center*, Milwaukee, Wisconsin


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think this will be an interesting game for us. When we're on our game, we should be able to beat this team, even on the road. This will be a good test for our focus, I think.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

These are exactly the type of games we tend to lose focus on and lose.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'd be surprised if we win this game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I was watching the Lebron vs. Wade game from last season earlier today, and it got me really excited to watch Lebron tonight. I take for granted just how good he is sometimes, so it'll be really nice to get to see some great basketball being played tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, we're missing some really easy shots early.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We have too many weapons. The only way we lose this is if Redd gets hot or we're just not focused.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Redd can shoot the hell out of that ball. Damn.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shaky start to this game. Redd making contested 3's, can't really do anything about that


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

If only Redd had decided to come here. A backcourt of Redd/Gibson sounds really good right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I love this Larry Hughes that we've been seeing lately. He's been attacking aggressively.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I hate when Hughes takes that pullup jumper


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You know what I've noticed? Sasha really throws a great entry pass. It's always quick and on the mark.

And scratch what I just said about the aggressive Hughes. Those pull up jumpers on the break drive me nuts.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Can we retire that sweeping hook?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bucks on fire, Lebron out of the flow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Can we retire that sweeping hook?


It's such a weak shot. I'd rather see Lebron in the post, let Z feed him and spot up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is sleep walking tonight. The only one doing anything so far is Gooden, might as well keep feeding him


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Meh, this isn't a very good game very far. We're not focused.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That was a pretty bad 1st qtr. We need to pick it up


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Cavs need to realize that this game counts just as much as the Detroit game. What the hell is the point of trying our butts off to beat the Pistons just to lay an egg against the Bucks? 

Hopefully they pick it up from here on out. Mike Brown needs to get in their ears. We're just playing lazy and uninspired.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Looked like a foul on the FT miss there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Donyell Marshall the savior.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

none of our perimeter players have got it going so far


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shannon nice give and go with AV


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow learning some tricks from AV


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah back to 6 point lead


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Let's see if Lebron is actually ready to play when he comes back in. He looked like pre-AS game Lebron in the 1st qtr


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

You really wonder how Eric Snow still has a job in the NBA


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Should get Gooden in the game: he was on earlier


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well Lebron woke up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice good Lebron is back. Cavs back within 1


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's gonna to be the same old story: Lebron on fire, need someone just one dude to step off with him. Might be Gooden who seems to always play well with the Bucks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes really is hit or miss. He's either on fire or missing EVERYTHING

EDIT: Actually Snow is out there, he plays alot worse @ the SG


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Hughes renewal looks to be short-lived


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Hughes really is hit or miss. He's either on fire or missing EVERYTHING
> 
> EDIT: Actually Snow is out there, he plays alot worse @ the SG


Mike Brown doesn't seem to notice that Hughes just sucks with Snow besides him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Like that play Lebron: back the smaller man in


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Patterson getting a little chippy. Looks like it fired up LBJ


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes is killin his trade value as well


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

blah Bucks bailed out


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron playing real well on both sieds of the ball right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Redd a crazy shooter. Amazing cause he was mediocre as a shooter in college.

Too bad we couldn't sign him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Milwaukee really playing with alot of fire. We're lucky to only be down 1


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

this is completely off topic, but has anyone else noticed that with new york's win tonight, they would be going to the playoffs if the season ended right now, i seriously didn't think isiah had it in him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

3rd on lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LostInGeorgia said:


> this is completely off topic, but has anyone else noticed that with new york's win tonight, they would be going to the playoffs if the season ended right now, i seriously didn't think isiah had it in him


NY has talent: just a lot of money for mediocre levels of it.

Great Lebron 4th: take him out


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ughh Hughes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

nevermind


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Lebron still in the game? this is dangerous


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pavs feeling it


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

1-8 from hughes ughh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes is really playing poorly. Man


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just keep it close till Lebron can get back in. We just suck with James on the bench again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

D is becoming porous


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Redd a crazy shooter. Amazing cause he was mediocre as a shooter in college.
> 
> Too bad we couldn't sign him


He was drafted because of his defense. :lol:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ughh game getting away from us


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And Hughes is playing like a little girl again. He will just never get it. Ever.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Watching Cleveland close out the 3rd quarter was very painful. While you knew it was inevitable, sitting there and waiting out those last few minutes out was awful. 

Cleveland trails 62-71 after three quarters of play.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pathetic. Told you we would lose this game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible third: just collapsed when Lebron went to the bench


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry has scored 4 more points than David Wesley tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

And Washington lost tonight too. This team just doesn't it yet. 

Had they lost @ Det, they would have won this game for sure. The killer instinct just isn't there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Eric Snow is a ****ing offense killer. He holds to ball for soooo long.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Snow taking jumpers?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron's first FTs come in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow's +/- is going took terrible again: we need to trade him so Brown won't play him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We need stops: Bucks scoring at will


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Overusing Snow and we turn back into the mediocre Cavs.

Have to stick to whats working - Pavs/LBJ/Larry


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Newble?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brown playing a lineup with SNow + Newble???


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

****ing a Snow is terrible


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh... I want to complain, but it doesn't even feel worth it to make a post.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Newble for 3 lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Newble pushes the ball into the net!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The King taking over again!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron willing this team back again. It's Lebron and the Jordaniers out there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron's about the only one that came to play tonight. I don't want to see Hughes back on the floor again. Hell Newble is outproducing him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow can NOT see the floor again: he's been brutal


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes Marshall having his one good game out of a week


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

**** 5 on Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

**** Lebron has 5


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can't shoot 3's all the time guys


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs falling apart


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate Hughes


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yep, there's no cure for stupidity.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF is Hughes doing out there?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

All right what the heck just happened there?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Goddamn it Hughes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes playing an AWFUL game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

BENCH Hughes now!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ok, maybe we could have won this game if Newble played over Hughes the whole game.

I can't believe he's our highest paid player.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Get Pavs in the game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marshall on fire!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Hughes still in the game? How many mistakes can a player have before the coach pulls the trigger


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need both these FTs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

At least we're hitting our FT's


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Imagine if we had Redd instead of Hughes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn stop passing the ball James. I kid but I'd really liked Lebron to just of ther


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're in this game only because of Lebron, Gooden, and Marshall


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn got a feeling this will be a painful loss


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Can we get another stop? Bucks haven't really been attacking LBJ which is surprising with the foul situation


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Holy Lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No foul? Ridiculous


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow better not be in the game for this possesion


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron to the hoop for the kill!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Can we get another stop? Bucks haven't really been attacking LBJ which is surprising with the foul situation


That's because they're poorly coached.

I can't believe we still have a chance to win this.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> That's because they're poorly coached.
> 
> I can't believe we still have a chance to win this.


Yeah Patterson has had it going too


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Take it to the rack LBJ!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We really have no right to win this game: pathetic effort by most of our players tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

ANDY! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes AV lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need this FT to protect against the 3


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap I can just see Redd hitting a 3 now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Face guard the 3pt line!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

STOLEN!!! :cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

yes: can't believe we won those.

Lebron James is God


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that was a completely undeserved win.

Lebron almost won this one singlehandedly.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Face guard the 3pt line!


:lol:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That's a case of a bad team (MIL) finding a way to lose games.

Newble with lock-down D on Patterson...hmm risky but decent move by Mike Brown. Ugly win but we needed it


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron had 18 points in the 4th I believe. He was hitting everything.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We need to get some real guards next year: this is getting ridiculous depending on guys like Hughes and Snow. Just get somebody who can hit an open jumper and play decent D


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh yeah, and Lebron isn't clutch.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes 4 points off 9 shots. Snow 2 points on 4 shots.

Lebron 32 on 22 shots


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron an easy 32/9/8 and dominant 4th qtr.

Hughes = 1-9 6assist 6 turnovers. WTF.

I want to love Larry, I really do. But he's gotta start producing more consistently. Get to the FT line if you can't make a shot


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes and Snow need to be traded this offseason: I think both are good guys but in terms of on-court performance ughh


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 94, Milwaukee 92*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Bucks have to feel awful. I'm watching the postgame interview right now. Their head coach said, "I'm pissed. Yeah, I'm pissed. I'm upset with a lot of things. I'm upset with myself. I'm upset with the way the season is going. I'm upset with a lot of things."

Wow.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, I kinda feel bad for the Bucks. We played terrible today overall, with only a couple of bright spots (well one really big bright spot). 

But they should have won this game with the way we played.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Snow looks like he's a good guard off the bench. Right now our rotations are just wonky because Dan Gibson is out. I think Larry and Sasha both starting is throwing Sasha out of his rhythm. Because playing at the same time as Lebron and Larry, and Z and Gooden...there are large stretches where he never even touches the basketball. With the second unit he can play more aggressively.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

35.8 ppg, 7.3 apg, 6.6 rpg, 56% fgp

Lebron's #'s for the last six games..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Playoff Lebron :cheers:


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

LOL @ Damon Jones' serious Coaching pose. Arms crossed, one hand on chin, serious look while studying the floor.

Hey, whatever works. If the guys like to listen to him as an assistant coach and he gets to feel involved (and it doesn't step on coach Brown's toes), then by all means.. Let Damon be that assistant player/coach. He seems to keep some of them motivated.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

LOYALTY said:


> LOL @ Damon Jones' serious Coaching pose. Arms crossed, one hand on chin, serious look while studying the floor.
> 
> Hey, whatever works. If the guys like to listen to him as an assistant coach and he gets to feel involved (and it doesn't step on coach Brown's toes), then by all means.. Let Damon be that assistant player/coach. He seems to keep some of them motivated.



I was going to ask, what has happened to Damon over this stretch? and with Gibson out how is he not seeing minutes. But I did see a replay a few times of him saying stuff to Brown before/after the times-outs and stuff during that Pistons games...


----------

